# Trickmousing [Original]



## Alex (7/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/10/15)

Alex said:


>




I'm no fan of rodents, but that was darn cute - it seems that in the case of brains, size really don't matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

